# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Paul Eluard

## Niagara

Ndoshta askush ne bote s'me njeh me mire se ti.

Brenda syve te tu me ze gjumi
se bashku me ty.
Ata me dhane driten njerezore
qe nata te dridhet nga smira.

Brenda syve te tu udhetojme
Ata i cliruan levizjet e rrugeve
nga forca terheqese e tokes.

Kush deshiron te gjeje ne syte e tu
vetmine tone te pafund
ate vetmia e mund.

Ndoshta askush ne bote
s'te njeh me mire se une....

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Paul Eluard*

_Lumi_

Lumi që kam nën gjuhë,
Uji që nuk merret me mend, barka ime e vogël,
Dhe, perdet të ulura, le të flasim.


_Kot_

Çka është thënë : Kam kapërcyer rrugën për të mos qenë në diell. Bën shumë nxehtë, edhe nën hije. Eshtë rruga, katër kate dhe dritarja ime nga dielli. Një kasketë në kokë, një kasketë në dorë, ai vjen të më shtrëngojë dorën. E si doni ju që unë të mos thërras kështu, po kjo është çmenduri !


Ky Poli qe thua ti Niagara, paska qene pak i lojtur, ndryshe nuk ka sesi behet me keto fjale, dhe ka akoma me keq, por ndoshta nje dite tjeter...

----------


## Veshtrusja

do kisha deshire nese ndonje nga ju te dy mund ta perkthente kete ne shqip... eshte shume e bukur...

_L'Amoureuse_ (1923)

Elle est debout sur mes paupie&#232;res
Et ses cheveux sont dans les miens,
Elle a la forme de mes mains,
Elle a la couleur de mes yeux,
Elle s'engloutit dans mon ombre
Comme une pierre sur le ciel.

Elle a toujours les yeux ouvert
Et ne me laisse pas dormir.
Ses r&#234;ves en pleine lumi&#232;re
Font s'&#233;vaporer les soleils,
Me font rire, pleurer et rire,
Parler sans avoir rien &#224; dire.

Paul Eluard

----------


## oiseau en vol

> do kisha deshire nese ndonje nga ju te dy mund ta perkthente kete ne shqip... eshte shume e bukur...
> 
> _L'Amoureuse_ (1923)
> 
> Elle est debout sur mes paupieères
> Et ses cheveux sont dans les miens,
> Elle a la forme de mes mains,
> Elle a la couleur de mes yeux,
> Elle s'engloutit dans mon ombre
> ...


E dashuruara

Ajo rri në këmbë mbi qepallat e mia 
Dhe flokët e saj janë në të miat,
Ajo ka formën e duarve të mia,
Ngjyrën e syve të mi,
Ajo humbet në hijen time
Si një gur në qiell.

Ajo i ka gjithmonë sytë të hapur
Dhe nuk më lë të fle.
Endrrat e saj në dritë të plotë
I bëjnë diejt të avullojnë,
Më bëjnë të qesh, të qaj dhe të qesh,
Të flas pa patur asgjë për të thënë.

Ishte perkthim i shpejte, ndonje tjeter e rregullon me bukur...

----------


## Veshtrusja

flm shume oiseau  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

it's my pleasure, Veshtruse...

Ja dhe nje tjeter, e shpejte e paperpunuar, byrek &#231;asti kur i thone  :ngerdheshje: 

*Pa m&#235;ri*

Lot&#235; sysh, fatkeq&#235;sit&#235; e fatkeq&#235;ve,
Fatkeq&#235;si pa interes e lot&#235; pa ngjyra.
Ai nuk k&#235;rkon asgj&#235;, ai nuk &#235;sht&#235; i pandjesh&#235;m,
Ai &#235;sht&#235; i trisht&#235; n&#235; burg e i trisht&#235; n&#235;se &#235;sht&#235; i lir&#235;.

B&#235;n nj&#235; koh&#235; e trisht&#235;, b&#235;n nj&#235; nat&#235; e zez&#235;
Aq sa p&#235;r t&#235; mos nxjerr&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; verb&#235;r p&#235;rjashta. T&#235; fort&#235;t
Jan&#235; t&#235; ulur, t&#235; dobt&#235;t mbajn&#235; pushtetin
Dhe mbreti &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; k&#235;mb&#235; pran&#235; mbret&#235;resh&#235;s s&#235; ulur.

Psher&#235;tima dhe psher&#235;tima, sharje qelben
N&#235; goj&#235;n e memec&#235;ve dhe n&#235; syt&#235; e t&#235; posht&#235;rve.
Mos merrni asgj&#235; : kjo digjet, ajo flak&#235;ron !
Duart tuaja jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; p&#235;r xhepat dhe ballet tuaja.


Nj&#235; hije…
E t&#235;r&#235; pafat&#235;sia e bot&#235;s
Dhe dashuria ime p&#235;rsip&#235;r
Si nj&#235; shtaz&#235; lakuriqe.

----------


## Niagara

> *Paul Eluard*
> 
> _Lumi_
> 
> Lumi që kam nën gjuhë,
> Uji që nuk merret me mend, barka ime e vogël,
> Dhe, perdet të ulura, le të flasim.
> 
> 
> ...


o zogu, ne rradhe te pare rrofsh per ndihmesen, se dyti, ky ka qene e cka qene, po ja se do hedh ca te reja me vone,
te pershendes ty dhe Veshtruesen,. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Georges Braque*

Nj&#235; zog fluturon,
Ai flak tej ret&#235; si nj&#235; perde e kot&#235;,
Ai nuk i trembet kurr&#235; drit&#235;s,
I mbyllur n&#235; fluturimin e vet,
Ai nuk ka patur kurr&#235; hije.

Kall&#235;za korrjesh t&#235; &#231;ara nga dielli.
T&#235; gjitha gjethet n&#235; drunj thon&#235; po,
Nuk din&#235; gj&#235; tjet&#235;r ve&#231; t&#235; thon&#235; po,
&#199;do pyetje, &#231;do p&#235;rgjigje
Dhe vesa e m&#235;ngjesit rrjedh n&#235; thell&#235;si t&#235; k&#235;saj po.

Nj&#235; njeri me sy t&#235; leht&#235; p&#235;rshkruan qiellin e dashuris&#235;.
Ai i mbledh aty mrekullit&#235;
Si&#231; gjethet n&#235; nj&#235; pem&#235;,
Si&#231; zogjt&#235; n&#235; flatrat e tyre
Dhe njer&#235;zit n&#235; gjum&#235;.

----------


## Niagara

Lamtumire trishtim
tungjatjeta trishtim.
Ti je shkruar me vijat e tavanit
ti je shkruar ne syte qe dua
Ti s'je mjerim i perhershem
se edhe buzet me te mjera, ty te shfaqin
me nje buzeqeshje.
Tungjatjeta trishtim
dashuri e kurmeve te shtrenjta
sundim i dashurise
qe perkedhelja nxjerr gonxhe papritur
si nje bajloz pa trup
me koke te druajtur.
Fytyrebukuri trishtim!

----------


## Niagara

Kashte e perzjere me fare
tym i perzjere me flake
skamje e perzjere me dhimbje.

----------


## Niagara

E vertete e zeze
e zeze e vertete.
Te vdekurin e heqin nga shtepia
dhe zbythet shtepia.
I forte guri, guri s'eshte i vdekuri
(Megjithate, kjo s'eshte e vertete e re)

----------


## oiseau en vol

Pa perpijini keto fjale ju lutem...

*Pa muzikë*

Memecët janë gënjeshtarë, fol.
Jam vërtetë i inatosur të flas vetëm
Dhe fjala ime
Zgjon gabime

Zemrën time të vogël.

Çfare dhune qe kane keto fjale, me duket se me nxori lakuriq ky Eluard...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Shpikja*

E djathta lë rërën të rrjedhë.
Të gjitha transformimet janë të mundshme.

Larg, dielli mpreh mbi gurët ngutjen e tij për të përfunduar
Përshkrimi i pejsazhit pak rëndësi ka,
Shkurt vetëm koha e bukur e korrjeve.

I kthjellët me dy sytë e mi,
Siç uji dhe zjarri.

*

Cili është roli i rrënjës ?
Dëshpërimi ka prishur të tëra lidhjet e tij
Dhe mban duart në kokë.
Një shtatë, një katër, një dy, një një.
Njëqind femra në rrugë
Që nuk do ti shoh më.

*

Arti i të dashuruarit, arti liberal, arti i të vdekurit mirë, arti i të menduarit, arti pa lidhje, arti i të tymosurit, arti i të bërit qejf, arti i mesjetës, arti dekorativ, arti i të arsyetuarit, arti i të arsyetuarit mirë, arti poetik, arti mekanik, arti erotik, arti i të qenurit gjysh, arti i kërcimit, arti i të shikuarit, arti i pëlqimit, arti i të përkëdheluarit, arti japonez, arti i të luajturit, arti i të ngrënit, arti i të torturuarit.

*

Nuk e kam gjetur megjithatë kurrë atë çka shkruaj në atë çka dua.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Per dike aq te dashur qe nuk do ta shoh me...

per ty nane...

*Paul Eluard*

_Cak_

Mendim për vuajtjet e gdhendura nën vela që mungojnë
Për amatorët e vegjël të lumenjve plot vorbulla
Ku shëtitje për mbytje
Ne do të shkojmë pa dëshirë
Ne do të shkojmë të vozisim
Në qafën e ujërave

Ne do të kemi një varkë.


....

----------


## Niagara

Fytyren kam ngjitur ne xham si roje pikellimi
Dhe nen mua dergjet qielli I nates
Dhe ne pellembet e mia u shtrine pllajat
Ne heshtjen e dyfishte te horizontit.

Fytyren kam ngjitur ne xham si roje pikellimi
Ty te kerkoj tej sinoreve te pritjes
Tej sinoreve te vetes sime
Aq shume te dua sa nuk e marr vesh
Se cili mungon ketu nga ne te dy.

----------


## Niagara

Ajo perkulet mbi mua
Me zemren e pastervitur 
Qe te shohe nese e dua
Dhe humb plot besim ne endrra
Dhe nen rete e vockla te vetullave 
Koka e saj dremit ne pellembet e mia
Ku jemi valle tani, ku jemi?
Jemi nje e tere e pandare
Te gjalle, te gjalle,
e gjalle, i gjalle.
Dhe koka ime rrekellehet ne endrrat e saj.

----------


## Niagara

Ne brengen time spipetin asgje
Pres kot se koti, svjen njeri tek une
Svjen diten e svjen naten
Dhe vete une svij ashtu sic vija.

Nga syte e tu u ndane syte e mi
Besimin humben edhe driten humben
Te miat buze u ndane nga te tuat
Te miat buze u ndane nga zbavitja.

Nga jeta dhe deshira e dashurise
Dhe duart nga te tuat jane ndare
Dhe smbajne dot ne gishta asnje pupel,
Dhe kembet jane ndare nga te tuat.
Scapiten dot e rruge sbejne dot.

Keshtu qenka e thene, te shoh fundin me fundin tend
Se jeta ime qenka nen pushtetin tend,
Kjo jete qe me dukej pambarim
E vetmja shprese qenka varri im.
Ashtu si I yti mes botes se shkujdesjes.

Kam qene prane teje, kam ftohte me te tjeret.

----------


## [Perla]

*Air vif*

J'ai regardé devant moi
Dans la foule je t'ai vue
Parmi les blés je t'ai vue
Sous un arbre je t'ai vue.

Au bout de tous mes voyages
Au fond de tous mes tourments
Au tournant de tous les rires
Sortant de l'eau et du feu

L'été l'hiver je t'ai vue
Dans ma maison je t'ai vue
Entre mes bras je t'ai vue
Dans mes reves je t'ai vue

----------


## daniel00

> *Air vif*
> 
> J'ai regardé devant moi
> Dans la foule je t'ai vue
> Parmi les blés je t'ai vue
> Sous un arbre je t'ai vue.
> 
> Au bout de tous mes voyages
> Au fond de tous mes tourments
> ...


Pamje e gjallë

Kam parë përpara meje
Në mes të turmës të kam parë
Ndër kallinjtë e grurit të kam parë
Nën një pemë të kam parë


Ne fund të gjithë udhëtimeve të mia
Në thellësitë e të gjithë brengave të mia
Ne nisjen e të gjitha qeshjeve
E dalë nga uji e nga zjarri

Verës dimrit të kam parë
Në shtëpinë time të kam parë
Në krahët e mi të kam parë
Në ëndrrat e mia të kam parë.

----------


## andreas

Pol Elyar  nje pene e fuqishme qe mori zvarre epoken e tere per ta bere te gjunjezohet e te falet perpara gjenise e fisnikerise se tij.Eshte pamundesisht i pakapercyeshem ,eshte thjesht 
LEGJENDE....

----------

